# Sony a55 help needed.  Shutter problem



## Andeeme

I've had my a55 only about a month.  Love it so much.  Taking great shots.  Was taking photos at an event today - all was well, then I went into video mode (don't know if this is related) - and back out (via reset to defaults) and now when I press the shutter button - nothing happens.  Everything else seems normal - but no photo.  Can you help?  I'm distressed...


----------



## Nervine

I personally have never had this happen with my A55. Possibly take it back to where you got it?


----------



## Derrel

Did you possibly fill the memory card up to capacity while in video mode?


----------



## Andeeme

I wish that was the case.  I erased the short video and even tried changing the memory card ....


----------



## Dliwevad

Nothing at all happens?  Even when half pressed it doesn't try to meter, focus?


----------



## Andeeme

It does focus... It just doesn't click and capture the image.  It seems as though a lock is engaged or something.....


----------



## o hey tyler

Maybe it's mirror lockup?!?!?!


----------



## Andeeme

Is that something I can fix, or is a repair shop in my future?


----------



## o hey tyler

Andeeme said:


> Is that something I can fix, or is a repair shop in my future?



It was more of a photo geek joke. The mirror doesn't move in an SLT. If you've tried a factory reset, I would send it in.


----------



## o hey tyler

Does it take an SD card? And is the lock switch on the SD card flipped to the locked position?


----------



## Andeeme

Oy... Missed that


----------



## Andeeme

Don't think that's it  - as I was shooting successfully and the it just stopped...


----------



## SCraig

Are you absolutely, positively, 100% certain that the battery isn't low?


----------



## Andeeme

SCraig said:


> Are you absolutely, positively, 100% certain that the battery isn't low?



Re-did eveything... changed the memory card, changed the battery (neither of which seemed needed) AND reset the defaults and now it is working again.  No idea why, but SUPER grateful for all your help.

Andrea


----------

